
Memories of Turbo Pascal version 1.0 - jwilliams
http://blogs.codegear.com/davidi/2008/11/09/39041
======
bootload
_"... Native code compiler Turbo Pascal lives on in Delphi 2009 - if you
haven't tried it yet, get the trial download
at<http://www.codegear.com/downloads> ..."_

Forget codegear ( _"burnt way too many times by borland"_ ) Try
<http://www.freepascal.org> instead. It's free and has TP compatibility. Comes
in handy for learning how to write compilers ~
<http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/>

~~~
davo11
Codegear is no longer part of Borland it's a new ball game, worth another look
imho

------
dshah
Any Turbo Pascal folks remember OWL (Object Windows Library)?

This was the first OOP framework I was exposed to.

~~~
rbanffy
I used it, but I used it with Actor 3 (a Smalltalk-ish environment) under
Windows.

Having done stuff with Actor and later studying Smalltalk made me resist
nearly a decade before learning C++. It simply looked like a step in the wrong
direction.

------
zandorg
Turbo C++ was my first C++ compiler. I literally stole it from college when I
got access to a machine and copied it onto 10 floppy disks.

